# Feederrute nur welche?



## Plötzi007 (21. September 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir gern eine Feederrute zulegen. Abdecken soll sie einige Bereiche mit einmal ,und zwar: möchte ich kleinere Flüsse ,wie Havel und Spree ,Kanäle ,Seen (Schwielochsee) und auch mal in der Oder (starke Strömung) fischen. 
Hauptsächlich soll es auf Brassen gehen ,aber auch auf Plötzen ,und mal ein Spreekarpfen. Als Ruten habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:
-4,20m   0 - 110g Shimano Beastmaster Feeder Multi Range H gefällt mir weil man da von der Rutenlänge doch sehr flexibel ist
- Shimano [font=Arial,Helvetica]Technium Df Multi Range Heavy Feeder 0-110g 
-3,90 o. 4,20m Browning Syntec xl-xxl 0-100g/70-180g
-[/font]3,9-4,20m   0 - 120g SPRO Titanex Feeder
[font=Arial,Helvetica]Welche Rute von denen ist eigentlich dafür zu empfehlen? Gibt es noch andere ?

viele Grüsse
Mathias
[/font]


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Ich denke mal, dass die Ruten die du dir ausgesucht hast sicherlich ausreichend sind. Ob du, bis auf die Browning 4,2m, allerdings damit an der Oder zurechtkommst? Die Entscheidung/Der Kauf hängt im Wesentlichen von deinem Hauptgewässer (WG) ab, an dem du regelmäßig damit fischen willst. Ich habe gestern eine Zammataro SpeedFeeder im Einsatz gesehen und war ehrlich gesagt, sehr beeindruckt davon. 





> Gibt es noch andere ?


Guckst du.


----------



## ossis angelladen (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

ich würde dir von einer universalrute abraten. 
in kleineren fliessgewässern und in seen bist du auch mal gezwungen auf dünnere vorfächer und kleinere haken zurückzugreifen. 
die kräftigen aktionen der von dir ausgesuchten ruten würden wahrscheinlich häufiger zu fischverlußten führen.


----------



## Murphy88 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Hallo Mathias,

zwei Ruten, die ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann:

Daiwa Pro Heavy Feeder 
Shimano Catana AX Heavy Feeder

Beide sind für ca. 85 Euro zu haben und bieten so - meiner Meinung nach - ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Plötzi007 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Hallo

@ossi
Da ich gern schwere Bleie und Futterkörbe verwenden will, komme ich doch bei einer sensibleren Rute (sensibel = weniger WG?)doch leicht an meine Grenzen oder? Für die ganz feine Fischerei habe ich ja auch noch eine Multipickerrute. Die Beastmaster wurde mir auch als sensibel empfohlen . 
Da ich hauptsächlich in der Havel fische ,werde ich wohl keine SuperHeavy Rute ala Browning XXl brauchen. 

@wedaufischer
Hast du einen Link/Laden wo ich mir die Zamarato mal anschauen kann?


----------



## Adrian* (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Die Browning in XXL...


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Hallo Plötzi007,

Speedfeeder :m


----------



## ossis angelladen (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

mit der multipicker bist du in der wurfweite sehr eingeschränkt. beim versuch weit zu werfen, mußt du recht stark beschleunigen, was zu überschlagungen führt.
bei den shimano feederruten, die sind i.d.t. recht sensibel wird sich auch die stärkere spitze in der von dir beschriebenen starken spitze so biegen, daß du sensible bisse genau deswegen nicht erkennst.
besprochene browning ist mir momentan nicht geläufig. die tips werden sich aber aus erfahrung und kenntnis der übrigen browning feeder, besser für die starke strömung eignen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

ich schwoere auf meine Berkley Cherrywoods  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Plötzi007 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Hallo

@Ossi
Sorry ich hab da was nicht verstanden: Meinst du das bei den Shimanos selbst die leichteste Spitze nicht die sensiblen Bisse anzeigen wird?
Welche Rute würdest du für mein Anwendungsgebiet empfehlen?

@Wedaufischer 
vielen Dank . Weisst du auch was die kostet?

@murphy88
Was kannst du mir über die Daiwa Pro Heavy Feeder  sagen ,bzw. wo setzt du sie ein?


----------



## forellenudo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*



> Browning Syntec xl-xxl 0-100g/70-180g


 Die Rute haben mein Sohn und ich uns auch zugelegt,sind sehr zufrieden damit,ob auf Kampfstarke Barben oder Brassen und Rotaugen,für uns ist es genau die Richtige #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*



> Weisst du auch was die kostet?


Ja, ungefähr 300 T€uronen!


----------



## ossis angelladen (22. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

ich meinte, daß die spitzen durch den starken strömungsandruck auf die schnur eher überbogen sind. spitzen die stärker enden zeigen in diesem fall widersinnigerweise besser an.





			
				Plötzi007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @Ossi
> Sorry ich hab da was nicht verstanden: Meinst du das bei den Shimanos selbst die leichteste Spitze nicht die sensiblen Bisse anzeigen wird?
> ...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (22. September 2005)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Hi Plötzi007,

ich kann dir noch die Balzer Magna Speci Feeder Steckrute empfehlen.
Wurfgwicht:  145g
Länge:  3,90m
Teile:  3

IM6 Carbon/12 fach Kev-Power Winding mit 3 verschiedenen Carbon Einsteckspitzen sowie 4 weiteren Spezialspitzen für  Bissanzeige bei Wind und schlechten Sichtverhältnissen.
Ich habe gestern noch 2 Stück davon bekommen. Wir haben jetzt 4 Stück davon im Einsatz und bin von der Quallität und Verarbeitung sowie Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (ca.75,00 Euro) total begeistert. Wir haben sie u.a. am Neckar auf Barbe, Zander und Rotauge eingesetzt siehe Bericht . 
Hier noch ein interessanter LinK dazu: Homepage von Lutz Hülße 
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## F(r)ischling (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

hallo 
Laut den beiträgen hier bin ich hier richtig!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen den welche feederrute hat einen sehr starken blank und eine mittel sensiebele spitze woran man die bisse erkennen kann ich denke so an ein WG bis 80 oder 100 gramm und am liebsten 3,30 - 3,60 m sollte nicht direkt eine heavy feeder sein.
da viele verkäufer im laden einfach nur kohle machen wollen ohne auf den wunsch des käufers einzugehen melde ich mich hier um eine antwort zu bekommen.
( was ich speziell meine ist das der rutenblank beim auswerfen von 45 gramm method feederkorb incl. futter also ca 70 gr. sich nicht durchbiegt die spitze darf ja ruhig nachgeben )

würde mich über plausieble antworten freuen .


----------



## D123J (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Nimm doch mal das Jenzi Artini Multitool - Medium in die Hand. 
Das hat ziemlich gute Bewertungen und mit einem WG bis 75 Gramm passt es genau in dein Anforderungsprofil


----------



## Marc R. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Moin,
die Daiwa Windcast Feeder passt auf dein Profil. Gibt es ab 3,30m, 120g WG (wirft 80g wunderbar, 100g gehen auch noch) und hat 'ne semiparabolische, also keine durchgehende Aktion. Kostet zwischen 90 und 120€ im Netz, je nach Ausführung.


----------



## F(r)ischling (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

vielen dank schon mal euch beiden für die antworten .#6

beides sehr interessante ruten werde sie mir mal im laden agucken und fühlen müssen .

thx


----------



## Dunraven (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feederrute nur welche?*

Schau Dir auch mal die King Feeder all Seasons von Browning an.
Aber sensible Spitze, die kann man ja beim Feedern austauschen um die so sensibel wie nötig zu haben. Sprich Du kannst Spitzen für jede Rute dazu kaufen in der "Stärke" die Du willst.


----------

